# Forum Home Renovation Paving  filling gaps between pavers

## nibiru

Hi all, great site and no doubt you will quickly see that I am a novice in the paving arena. 
I have a query and would very much appreciate any advice. we have concrete pavers laid and between each paver is approx a 20mm wide and 20mm deep groove (not a gap as such as the pavers that were obviously laid quite some time ago are approx 100mm thick).  
we would like to paint the pavers and also reduce this gap, rather than have to lay new pavers over the top. the main reason it needs to be filled is that anything and everything seems to get stuck in the gaps which makes cleaning a real pain. 
i have thought about filling the gap with concrete, but worry that there is not enough hold and it will end up cracking. considered a silicone type adhesive that will bond to the pavers, but guess that will shrink over time and lift out. somebody has mentioned bondcrete as an option, but i am not sure?  
initially i thought about painting first, then filling the gap with something that would finish the job. alternatively i could fill it and then paint over it assuming that whatever i use can be painted. 
hope that makes sense as advice given to me suggest that i will struggle to find something. but i am not convinced. 
great if anyone has an idea. 
cheers

----------


## Master Splinter

Take them up and re-lay them.  Or lay new ones in your preferred colour, that way you don't have to paint.  As long as you don't mind grovelling on your hands and knees, paving isn't that difficult.

----------

